# Anyone Got a GB Boy Colour?



## Bart Lemming (Aug 20, 2013)

I've just ordered one for £12!  It actually looks really good in the Youtube videos I've looked at but I was just wondering if any of you lot had one.

If you do, what do you think?  Is it as good as it looks?

Finally, I'll be able to play Kirby Tilt 'n' Tumble and see the screen properly. (I hope!)


----------



## Issac (Aug 20, 2013)

I have one... and the only bad thing about it is really the lack of backlight in the screen. Nowadays when you're used to it, it's so hard going back  So you'll have to sit near some light (or outdoors), but it's worth it!


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 20, 2013)

I think you might have misunderstood.  The GB Boy is a Chinese GBC clone.  It has a backlight.  That's why I'm so excited...  A Game Boy Color compatible console with a backlight!  It just seems too cool.  And it was only £12 brand new!

PS:  I also like that the company have actually spelled 'colour' correctly too.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 20, 2013)

Frontlight modded gbc is way better than this


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 20, 2013)

Can I ask why it's better?


----------



## Another World (Aug 20, 2013)

probably because that solution uses an actual GBC, so you aren't dealing with emulation or a SoC solution. speaking of which, does this clone use emulation? does it accept roms or carts? does it work with flash kits like the drag n derp? i'd love to see a large majority of games tested on it to see how it actually performs.

-another world


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Pedro_Lambrini said:


> PS: I also like that the company have actually spelled 'colour' correctly too.


 
What, you mean like "color"? Both "color" & "colour" are both correct. Or did they really mess up with something like "corol" (I'm not racist, I promise!)


----------



## Another World (Aug 20, 2013)

based on his location flag, i think he was happy to see the UK spelling used.

-another world


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 20, 2013)

Indeed, I was pretty tickled to see the British spelling of colour.  It always irked me that the US spelling was used on a product sold to British children!

Anyway, the GB Boy Colour looks to be fairly compatible from what I saw in these two YT videos:





Both videos say nothing but positive things though neither show off a lot of games.  I'm really interested in how games that push the 3D etc run.


----------



## theBitman (Aug 20, 2013)

The GB Boy Color is a System-On-A-Chip (SoaC) clone of the Gameboy Color. The screen is backlit, the headphone jack is loud, the battery life is modest, and the screen's aspect ratio isn't perfect. On my unit, the link port doesn't work, the IR port is nonexistent, and the buttons are less than great. However, it is probably your best no-modding solution to a love for older Gameboy games with a good lit screen. Do take note that the system runs slightly faster than the original Gameboy Color, but I suspect that swapping the CPU crystals may fix it. Due to the nature of clone hardware, sound emulation. The pulse channels cannot do pitch bends, vibrato, or legato, WAV channel plays back samples a bit fuzzy. Noise channel is super loud, and a bit kickass. Source: I own one of these.

I have a front lit Gameboy Color I made and prefer to use for gaming because I make music with LSDJ on it sometimes. If you want to know how the sound compares between the GB Boy Colour and the original DMG, you can have a listen. If sound really matters to you (Pokemon games will be heavily affected by poor sound channel emulation) you may want to look into getting a frontlit Gameboy Color.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts and info theBitman I appreciate it.  Maybe if I play the GB Boy enough it might warrant the price (or hassle) of a front lit GBC.  It is only for playing a handful of games on so it might be okay and _was _super cheap.

I listened to your tracks and I'm a little embarrassed to say that I actually preferred the rougher more primitive GB Boy version!  Maybe it's because I love the sounds and music of really old stuff like the Vic 20 and the Atari 26000... Maybe I'm just tone deaf!

Nice tune by the way.  I'll be checking out some more later.


----------



## Nusdogg (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice. Never seen one of those before.

I do however have a front lit GBC myself. I did custom the front light, so that it is in it's correct orientation with no annoying vertical lines in the screen when playing. Also modded the LED to a green one and a GBASP speaker. Here it is:


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 24, 2013)

^
Nice. 

Is the GBA speaker better than the GBC one then?  I was always under the impression that the GBA speaker wasn't so good...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 24, 2013)

May I ask where you ordered it? I can't find a GB Boy Colour for such a cheap price.


----------



## TheBlueSky (Aug 24, 2013)

JPdensetsu said:


> May I ask where you ordered it? I can't find a GB Boy Colour for such a cheap price.


 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/No-1...g-Feng-brand-new-8-bit-16-bit/1169589357.html  I am guessing he meant this one.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 24, 2013)

Sure.  I ordered them from here:

http://www.aliexpress.com/

I haven't received them yet but so far their communication has been pretty good.


----------



## Sizednochi (Aug 24, 2013)

I was almost buying one of those until I saw things related to compatibility issues. It's a SoC so obviously you'll have that. Kinda annoys me. Do tell me what you find about it when you get the thing though, I'd be more than interested. The buttons could be easilly be replaced by original GBC buttons, the worst problem here would be the compatibility.


----------



## Nusdogg (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedro_Lambrini said:


> ^
> Nice.
> 
> Is the GBA speaker better than the GBC one then? I was always under the impression that the GBA speaker wasn't so good...


 
The GBASP+ speaker according from what I read is louder than the GBC.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 25, 2013)

^
Ah.  That's something I never really thought about.  I figured the quality of the different speakers would change but I just presumed the amplification would just be the same.


----------



## theBitman (Aug 28, 2013)

Sizednochi said:


> I was almost buying one of those until I saw things related to compatibility issues. It's a SoC so obviously you'll have that. Kinda annoys me. Do tell me what you find about it when you get the thing though, I'd be more than interested. The buttons could be easilly be replaced by original GBC buttons, the worst problem here would be the compatibility.


 

Not quite true, the case and PCB are very different, and the buttons are much thicker than the GBC's. There is no easy hotswapping of any components. None.


----------



## kmno (Aug 29, 2013)

So how hard is to mod you GBC to add light? I have the Pokemon one that came with Yellow and I think I would like to mod it so I can finally see whatever I'm playing anywhere. Also how hard is to fix the speaker? Mine is failing so I would like to do something about it.


----------



## Nusdogg (Aug 30, 2013)

kmno said:


> So how hard is to mod you GBC to add light? I have the Pokemon one that came with Yellow and I think I would like to mod it so I can finally see whatever I'm playing anywhere. Also how hard is to fix the speaker? Mine is failing so I would like to do something about it.


 
There you go: http://mikejmoffitt.com/wp/?p=70

That's the tutorial I followed. Works great!


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Pedro_Lambrini said:


> I think you might have misunderstood.  The GB Boy is a Chinese GBC clone.  It has a backlight.  That's why I'm so excited...  A Game Boy Color compatible console with a backlight!  It just seems too cool.  And it was only £12 brand new!
> 
> PS:  I also like that the company have actually spelled 'colour' correctly too.



Does it have built in Roms ?


----------



## FireSeel (Sep 1, 2013)

This looks awesome! Definetly buying one.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 3, 2013)

FireSeel said:


> This looks awesome! Definetly buying one.




Awesome console list how do I add one


----------



## FireSeel (Sep 3, 2013)

SSG Vegeta said:


> Awesome console list how do I add one


 
Console list?


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 6, 2013)

FireSeel said:


> Console list?



Yes a console list along with a custom banner with my friend code


----------



## FireSeel (Sep 6, 2013)

go to the section with your username, and click signature from the drop down list.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, I got my GB Boys the other day and have been trying them out.  I really like them.  It's true that the sound is a little different but it's not way out like a NOAC.  I think the d pad and buttons are pretty good too.  The screens are at least as sharp as an AGS-101 and have less ghosting.  

Neither of mine came with the built-in games so I can't comment on that aspect.

All in all, I'm a happy chappy.  I can finally play Kirby T'n'T properly and with my flash cart I can now play Chikyuu Kaihou Gun ZAS and not have an epileptic fit!


----------



## FireSeel (Sep 20, 2013)

I got mine today, and I am so far pleased with it. The sound is out though, playing with effects in muddyGB doesn't work. It also has some issues with pokemon crystal, although they do not affect gameplay much, the cries of the pokemon when they enter a battle does not sound, and there is a faint flicker on the screen, but this only appears to affect pokemon cystal, but I have not tested many games. My USB GB 64M does work on it too. The buttons are nice, I prefer the dpad on this to the original gbc.


----------



## Kryznic (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a GB Boy the original Dmg clone, I would like to install a back light as I did in my GB Pocket but the motherboards are different and I don't know what points I can solder to for power and ground. Can anyone help? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (May 16, 2014)

Pedro_Lambrini said:


> I've just ordered one for £12! It actually looks really good in the Youtube videos I've looked at but I was just wondering if any of you lot had one.
> 
> If you do, what do you think? Is it as good as it looks?
> 
> Finally, I'll be able to play Kirby Tilt 'n' Tumble and see the screen properly. (I hope!)


 
I have one, and I honestly think GBC games look better on a GBC than a GBA because of the LCD's white point, gamma and saturation.


----------

